# My Buddies



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

The Homers

Cock bird (Ash)








Hen (Asien) mated with Ash









Cock bird (Trenton)








Hen (Ocean) mated with Trenton


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

The Modenas

Cock bird (Phat King)








Hen(s) the blue hen is mated with Phat King
the bronze (Goldeen)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty, plump, healthy looking birds.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

The Rollers

Cock bird (Starburst)








Hen (Piggie) mated with Starburst









Cock bird (Bow)








Hen (Arrow) mated with Bow


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Cock bird (YingYang) i don't have the picture of his hen (Cloudia) she is pure white.









Cockbird (Dot) no girlfriend yet









I HOPE THERE IS NOT A LIMIT TO PICTURES SIZE...IF SO LET ME KNOW...SORRY


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What an amazing looking flock you have! Thanks for sharing all the pics


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You have beautiful birds. I think I am in love with Starburst.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Those birds are all so cute and sweet!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Feather said:


> You have beautiful birds. I think I am in love with Starburst.


right now he is busy being a first time daddy...if you like him, i will post his twins as soon as i can.

thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

They are some fine little buddies you have there... gotta love the company you keep  what a joy they must be!

You must post baby pics!!! Pleeeaaase!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful , healthy looking birds Yellowking ! They look very content .

Nice clear photos 


Hambone


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Yellow King,

Thank you for the pictures of your flock. They are beautiful birds. I enjoyed seeing them very much.

Margaret


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful birds... Ocean is gorgeous....


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

these are Starburst and Piggie's baby twins.

sorry for bad quality pics. i had to use my cell phone cam, i don't have my cam with me at the moment.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful colors on those pidgies 
And the babies are adorable!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

What a pair of sweethearts! I hope you will post later pics of them after they've moulted, I'd love to see how their colouring turns out.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Littlecoo said:


> What a pair of sweethearts! I hope you will post later pics of them after they've moulted, I'd love to see how their colouring turns out.


Can do!! and Will do!!

thanks for all the nice comments, everyone


----------

